# Free SFE historical data?



## mxd (7 September 2009)

Hi

I traded on the SFE about 10 years ago, then slipped into greed, ego and over confidence (started at 10K moved to 13K (5 months on 3yr (yt)) back 9k (1 month SPI)).

I think I have matured enough and decided it was time to pull my old charts and data etc,, out, I can't seem to find any of my data disks. 

So was wondering is it possible these days to get free SFE data ? 

Or could someone send me the 3yr (yt) back data so I can get my charts and "system" back up to see if it still works.

I am using Metastock 9.1.

Also what brokers to people recomend for 1 round trip trade a week, I was using UBS (I think that's what it was called) back in 2000, they were $15 each way, they had just started a real time app for order and data display when I got greedy and thought it was time to leave.

cheers
Matt


----------

